# my newly designed tank :D



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

mat first i thought it was too many silk plants but little freud seems to get upset when i take them out that's why i put them back 








this is where little freud likes to sleep


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow!!! I love your tank! And hehe love where he sleeps  seems like the large leafed plants...are a betta's favorite!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i have some ghost shrimps too but then little freud pecked on like one of them and they all went hiding....:S it's so hard to find them in between the gap of the pebbles LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL poor little ghost shrimp!!!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww hes so cute! Love the tank!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, lovely set-up! CUTE sleeping pic!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

That last picture is amazing <3 I might pick up some big leaf plants sometime! We dont have any silk ones though  Nice tank! I have the same castle


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

he was totally sleeping and then i turned on the light to make sure he isn't harassing the ghost shrimps anymore. He gave me the look- im sleeping why did you turn on the light? And you think im a shrimp killer?......


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice tank! The photo of him on the leaf is so cute. He looks like he could be my betta Puck's twin, just different colors...

Puck


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

MOSS BALL! i want one but my tank is WAY too small for one...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

what IS the care for a moss ball?  I totally want one...two....four....


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Nice tank! The photo of him on the leaf is so cute. He looks like he could be my betta Puck's twin, just different colors...
> 
> Puck


He looks exactly like my Betta except the coloring


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow!!! what a lucky fish to have a pretty home like that!!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> what IS the care for a moss ball?  I totally want one...two....four....


You just have to roll them around to make sure all sides get some light if that's your question


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol well then  can't wait to move somewhere else then... Then my tanks can have real light lol.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice tank!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol well then  can't wait to move somewhere else then... Then my tanks can have real light lol.


My tank is not close to the window at all. I think moss balls are low light plant. You just need to roll them around to make sure all sides get some light


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Moss balls are versatile. They love windows for the real light but handle low loght in tanks pretty good. I usually switch mine out every now and then and keep it in the window for a week of two and I reccomend doing it too if they turn brown. Someone once said, it's actually hard to kill a moss ball!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I do not even get light in the basement. So yeah xD I kind of want natural light for any plants  even just a little


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, I do not even get light in the basement. So yeah xD I kind of want natural light for any plants  even just a little


you can just take the moss ball out maybe once a week for it to get some sunlight because that's what i do  i'm scared that moving my tank too close to the windows will cause algae problem


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

it looks great!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm well I'll definitely think about it


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i just switched the substrate to blue gravels because sometimes the pebbles will breka and im scared that it will hurt my fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey! Where'd you get that big leafy plant?
And yeah idk about the pebbles or marbles... Usually they say if it has a crack don't try it, if it's smooth go for it.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hey! Where'd you get that big leafy plant?
> And yeah idk about the pebbles or marbles... Usually they say if it has a crack don't try it, if it's smooth go for it.


i got those from petco, they only have 3 choices of silk foreground plants (which i use as background plant since i have a small tank) i picked the lotus one (the one with the dots) and the nymphoides (the big leafy one). And the pebbles are smooth to start with but after a few water change i seemed to "shattered" some.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a pretty tank, and the sleeping picture is head-explodingly adorable!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm ok when I can get to a PETCO I'll check it out  
Hmm well yeah then the pebbles wouldn't be so great! Even if they are fish friendly chemically, the sharp edges could hurt him. My female "digs" so she's lost a couple scales on her head -.- which is why she has only smaller gravel lol


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

and the gravels just look so much more professional than pebbles...just my opinion


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it! He is a cute little guy, ever thought about breeding him?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> MOSS BALL! i want one but my tank is WAY too small for one...


Small for a mossball? mossballs aren't THAT big, but unless you want pee-wee ones, you'd have to (shudders and covers Stinky Lump's ears) Frankenstein them :shock:


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> what IS the care for a moss ball?  I totally want one...two....four....


MWAHAHAHA another has been sucked down into the mossball wanting (evil smile) :lol:


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Great tank! I am going to have to go to Petco to buy that cool leafy plant for my tank! My newest guy is feeling jealous because my other boy has more plants in his tank then he does. :wink:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> MWAHAHAHA another has been sucked down into the mossball wanting (evil smile) :lol:



LOL well everyone seems to love 'em!!! Plus they look neat  and it'll be something my female Madame CAN'T kill -.- (poor snail.)


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> LOL well everyone seems to love 'em!!! Plus they look neat  and it'll be something my female Madame CAN'T kill -.- (poor snail.)


i wanna buy like 4-5 of them but they are 12$ each in petco -.- and i don't really know other aquarium places


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah... I have to make an hour and some trip to any pet store :/ we have one here, but you have to order in plants plus whoever supplies the bettas has been sending weak immune system bettas, sick bettas, half dead bettas.... So yeah. Hopefully the 22nd I go to the city! There we have pet o, petsmart, and a store in the mall, and some other random pet stores... One in particular I LOVE their store... Very well kept and stuff


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah... I have to make an hour and some trip to any pet store :/ we have one here, but you have to order in plants plus whoever supplies the bettas has been sending weak immune system bettas, sick bettas, half dead bettas.... So yeah. Hopefully the 22nd I go to the city! There we have pet o, petsmart, and a store in the mall, and some other random pet stores... One in particular I LOVE their store... Very well kept and stuff


petco overpriced their stuff, i got the minibow 2.5 for 44$ but now it is selling for 27 or so in petsmart =.=" and the hood that came with the tank doesn't have a lightbulb and im too lazy to go exchange it (taking out my fish, rocks, dry them.....etc.) Now i have to buy my own light bulb o.o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol darn >< yeah I may choose petsmart... I notice their prices are less. Plus the fish there seem to be more healthy (IME)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought my first ball at PetSmart for 8.99. Got home, blessed be I was safe from pests. Next time I saw them they were fuzzy with crud and in one place they were just crawling with tiny snails. I order mine online now. WAY cheaper!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Laki said:


> I bought my first ball at PetSmart for 8.99. Got home, blessed be I was safe from pests. Next time I saw them they were fuzzy with crud and in one place they were just crawling with tiny snails. I order mine online now. WAY cheaper!


where can you find them online?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eeewwwww..... yeah I learned with snails I DON'T want, crush 'em and feed them to the bettas xDD


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i was gonna get a snail but then i got the amano algae eater shrimp


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ooo cool!!!  they pretty good?


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> ooo cool!!!  they pretty good?


they are much easier to find than my ghost shrimps but they tend to poop just a bit more....they are also big enough that my betta just ignore him


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD good to know. I was watching in one tank at the store... there was a betta, glass shrimp and ghost shrimp. ALL the ghost shrimps were dead, the glass shrimps were darting away from the bully betta LOL. I think that's why I avoided shrimp >< unless I want to feed my betta THAT as live food D:


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

amano shrimp are normally an inch and a half to two inches so....i don't think they will fit into your betta's mouth


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yaaaaay lol Now... if I can find them >.> lol. I'll hopefully -fingers crossed- be going to the city on the 22nd.... there's loads of pet stores, and a fish store.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks so natural! And i have always wanted a Marimo Ball! Where did you get it?

-BL2033


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> It looks so natural! And i have always wanted a Marimo Ball! Where did you get it?
> 
> -BL2033


i got mine from petco.....they are kinda pricey 12$ but they have REALLY big ones, like the size of your fist. but i picked the smallest one because my tank is small


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Miyazawa said:


> i got mine from petco.....they are kinda pricey 12$ but they have REALLY big ones, like the size of your fist. but i picked the smallest one because my tank is small


Well that makes sense! I think im going to get one! Or two, or three!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well that makes sense! I think im going to get one! Or two, or three!


i wanna get a lot too except my tank is small


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

new addition: amano shrimp 
also bought new betta plant to replace the bamboo and flower betta plants to make it a bit more natural looking. The gravel is also different. I will have picture up soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooo must show pictures!!!!!! lol!

And I gotta focus on tall plants before moss balls >< lol darn sorority issues


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Miyazawa said:


> i wanna get a lot too except my tank is small


Well that is still okay. =)

I would like to get at least five or more depending on my tank size, if i get 5 it would be for a 5 gallon and if i get 10 i will have them in a 10 gal. tank. Just get as many as the gallons you have. Just dont get them as big as you did if they are too big that size.

I wonder how they grow and where they are from.

BL2033


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well that is still okay. =)
> 
> I would like to get at least five or more depending on my tank size, if i get 5 it would be for a 5 gallon and if i get 10 i will have them in a 10 gal. tank. Just get as many as the gallons you have. Just dont get them as big as you did if they are too big that size.
> 
> ...


Colonies of such balls are only known to form in Iceland, Scotland, Japan and Estonia.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

update!!!!








little freud's new buddy- amano shrimp









moved the tall plants around, changed to gravel, took the two little plants out and put a medium one at the back


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

J'aime particulièrement les décorations du château dans le réservoir!

-BL2033


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo pretty...  my friend got two long fin danios (the dumb girl at the store only let her get two when she NEEDS 4 in a group minimal!) which her tank is too small and not cycled so I now house them with my Spartan  he could care less. But I do. Because now I have to add salt and stuff to kill ich! -sigh- I hate this store...


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Ooo pretty...  my friend got two long fin danios (the dumb girl at the store only let her get two when she NEEDS 4 in a group minimal!) which her tank is too small and not cycled so I now house them with my Spartan  he could care less. But I do. Because now I have to add salt and stuff to kill ich! -sigh- I hate this store...


arggghh ick!!!!!! hate them. Are they getting better though?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They'll be better with me, until she cycles her 10 gallon. I'm making her cycle it xD She has Crayola, as her betta now, in the 1.5 gallon tank, which I also told her needs to have a heater in it (it's only 21 degrees warm).


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> They'll be better with me, until she cycles her 10 gallon. I'm making her cycle it xD She has Crayola, as her betta now, in the 1.5 gallon tank, which I also told her needs to have a heater in it (it's only 21 degrees warm).


 i kinda toned my tank temperature down to 78 because i don't wanna cook the amano shrimp


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good  lol. 78-80 to me seems like a good range. I have bettas in containers, and small tanks that can't have a heater and their's is at 76 thanks to my room temperature xDI love 'em so much I'll fry myself with a room heater lol.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

awwww I love the sleeping picture where he is resting on the plants!!!! *hugs*


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cute tank! I think we shop at the same place. I have everything you have except the moss ball - which I plan on getting soon


----------

